# Diamond Mind, Diamond Soul... Diamond Body



## Jeremy_The_Diamond (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello, I've never before been in a competition. I've fought in several RL situations being from Memphis, TN and am effectively training myself in Muay Thai at a rapid pace... which still isn't fast enough for my needs. I turned 20 not too long ago and would like to compete in MMA and am indeed very serious and very able. I'm new here, so I figured as my first post I would introduce myself. Haha, I'm sure I'll be doing more reading than typing, but I'm more than happy to be here learning. I hope to hear from quite a few of you in the future.


----------



## MJS (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  

Mike


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 20, 2006)

Greetings an welcometo MT!  Best of luck finding a qualified teacher.  Should be fairly easy in memphis.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Jeremy_The_Diamond (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone... I'm suprised that no one posted anything other than spam messages, lol. I'm joking, it makes me feel welcome considering the fact that anyone posted at all. Thanks again everyone and I appreciate it.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk and happy posting


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jeremy!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome! MMA is a good choice! I can't help you with finding somewhere sadly but if you ever get across the pond I will gladly find you fights and introduce you to the scene over here! Good luck!


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 31, 2006)

welcome to mt  :wavey:


----------

